
Visual Studio Code is now open source - BruceM
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates#_vs-code-is-open-source
======
smortaz
We've been asked this by a few people, so I figured this is a good place to
respond:

Will PTVS (Python Tools for Visual Studio) come to VSCode?

The answer is YES! This will be a major focus next year. Expect full
intellisense, debugging, profiling, pkg mgmt, unit test, virtual env, multiple
interpreter, Jupyter, etc. support.

Disc: Python/R/Jupyter team lead

[https://www.visualstudio.com/features/python-
vs](https://www.visualstudio.com/features/python-vs)

~~~
sparkling
As a Python-lover: this is awesome. There is a need for something with good
Python support in-between a full blown PyCharm and plain VIM

~~~
dflock
There are Jedi plugins for lots of editors - including Sublime & Atom:
[https://github.com/davidhalter/jedi](https://github.com/davidhalter/jedi)

------
kup0
I wasn't sure what to expect from VSC, especially going into it I was worried
that it would just be a MS-branded, bloated version of an already-slow Atom.

My expectations were completely wrong, though. VSC is not bloated or slow.
It's well-made. There aren't really any negative MS-flavored conventions as
far as I can tell. This isn't MS Office (which I guess has its place but has
gone off the deep end, IMHO). It looks like it's on a path towards becoming a
pretty powerful tool, more than just a text editor, and more than just a clone
of Atom.

The MS branding will unfortunately keep people away that like to judge books
by their cover. But that says more about their own problems and unwillingness
than it does about MS.

I don't understand why we have to throw ourselves into brand "camps" and
defend them to the death. It's dumb. I like Linux, I use an assortment of
operating systems depending on my needs, and I don't see any reason why a
decent effort/product can't be appreciated, no matter what company produces
it.

~~~
mahyarm
Bloat and jankyness seems to be a function of project age. This is a
relatively greenfield project, so it's pretty nice for now.

MS Office is ancient as far as software projects go. The only things that are
older at this point is UNIX, Oracle bank/govt mainframes.

~~~
MaxKK
You checked the latest Office 2015? I think it improved quite a bit, at least
on OSX.

~~~
Cyph0n
Office 2016. It's absolutely awesome. As native as it gets IMO. It's clear MS
is treating OS X with respect.

I used to have Office 2013 installed on a Windows VM because 2011 on Mac was
garbage.

------
avivo
FYI, it seems that Visual Studio sends a lot of data about your usage back to
Microsoft.

"This includes information about how you use the products and services, such
as the features you use, the web pages you visit, and the search terms you
enter." (among other things such as name & device identifiers
[https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/dn948229](https://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/dn948229))

You can disable this...but it requires you to re-disable it on every product
update. [https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/supporting/FAQ#_how-to-
di...](https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/supporting/FAQ#_how-to-disable-
telemetry-reporting)

Is this now standard practice?

~~~
z3t4
> the web pages you visit, and the search terms you enter

Is this for real? I had no option to disable it when installing VS Code. And
it only said usage statistics! Nothing about recording my web-surf and search.

~~~
spicyj
I doubt it tracks pages you visit in other applications…

------
stoolpigeon
I really hate how MS names things. Microsoft SQL Server, or as most people
call it SQL Server. I read the title to this post as Visual Studio code is now
open-source - but it's not. The product some genius called Visual Studio Code
has been opened.

I'm really surprised Windows isn't called Microsoft Operating System, or
Operating System for short.

~~~
yread
> Operating System for short.

Brilliant idea. Why not go all the way and call it OS. We could then have OS
10 from MS and OS X from Apple!

~~~
omribahumi
What about IOS being used both by Apple and Cisco?

------
micah_chatt
I actually visited the VS Code team at Microsoft a few weeks ago for a
product-research day where they brought in developers from small teams from
around the US. I had heard that this was the plan, and I'm excited to see that
it has since happened. They showed some compelling features (still not-yet
released) that I think would bring this well-beyond a simple Atom competitor.
Once they bring the debugging and linting features to other languages (Python,
Ruby, Go), I think this won't just be seen in the same category as Atom.

~~~
denisw
They acutally demoed Go debugging in the Connect conference keynote today [1],
together with the open-source announcement. It has been implemented as part of
an extension written by someone inside of Microsoft, if I remember correctly
(support for extensions was also announced).

[1] [https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Visual-Studio/Connect-
event...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Visual-Studio/Connect-
event-2015/010)

~~~
shankun
The Go extension is also available as an open source project, at
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-go](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-
go). We've integrated a number of tools built by the Go community, including
the Delve debugger, and we are contributing to these projects. We plan on
adding other languages as well, including Python - but if you're interested in
building extensions for other languages, we'd like to hear from you.

~~~
shurcooL
Awesome! Last time I tried VSC it had no gofmt-on-save functionality which I
consider mandatory. Now that it does have that and much more, I'm very much
looking forward to trying it again.

~~~
Scuds
It's being auto updated on a monthly cadence - not too different from Chrome.
Some releases are big, some are small. I wouldn't write off a project that has
a team that's set up to do that.

------
mkaziz
VSC has revolutionized how I code on Linux. Thank you, Microsoft!

~~~
bmurphy1976
Could you elaborate? I've toyed with it, but Sublime works pretty damn well
for me so I saw little reason to switch. What about it is so revolutionary for
you?

~~~
thalesmello
For me, a lot of things simply make more sense. For example, in Sublime, the
system configuration files can be modified, but you shouldn't do that.
Instead, you have to write on your user settings. On VSCode, you can't modify
the system files, and there is a handy reminder and shortcut at the top of the
site that configuration files should go in the user settings.

Also, I like the way it handles open files (they are held on a workspace area
where you can discard changes) and it also come with git integration.

You can rely on plug-ins to do this kind of work on sublime, but you have to
put a lot more effort in configuring it, whereas VSCode comes with better
packages right off the box.

------
hasenj
The name of the "VS Code" product makes the title a little mis-leading. I
thought the code for "Visual Studio" was open sourced. Turns out it's just
this stripped down editor called "Visual Studio Code".

~~~
bigtones
Microsoft have never been good at product naming. Just today they renamed
'Visual Studio Online' to 'Visual Studio Team Services' because people thought
it was an online version of Visual Studio.

They need a VP of Product Names, someone that actually cares what their
products are called. '.Net' for example is a stupid name because it is
practically un-googleable.

~~~
solipsism
Recently MS announced that the package manager they're building for Windows,
until then code-named OneGet, had been christened.... PackageManagement.
_sigh_

~~~
spdionis
Imagine writing that in the console everytime... why not 'pm'? :(

------
joeyaiello
Shameless self-plug: we also released (and open-sourced) a significantly more
powerful PowerShell plugin for VS Code today[1][2] as well as a set of .NET
and JSON APIs, the PowerShell Editor Services[3], that sits behind it. We
welcome contributions and feedback, and feel free to hit up the developer
David Wilson, @daviwil, or me, @joeyaiello.

[1]
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/11/17/announ...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/11/17/announcing-
windows-powershell-for-visual-studio-code-and-more.aspx)

[2] [https://github.com/PowerShell/vscode-
powershell](https://github.com/PowerShell/vscode-powershell)

[3]
[http://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShellEditorServices](http://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShellEditorServices)

~~~
ozim
Nice self-plug I like POSH scripts for various things and I like VSCode so I
will look at it!

------
JL2010
Has anyone spent a lot of time with VS Code? I tried it a while back when it
was first announced and have not found a reason to re-visit it yet. At the
time it felt like a sublime-text alternative instead of an IDE (was it always
positioned to be just an editor?) Always great to see more options though.

~~~
qyv
Ya, it is just and editor. I have been using it on OSX for a while now and I
like it's simplicity. The git integration is also very nice.

ETA: yes it has debuggers for some languages as well, though none that I am
using at the moment.

~~~
micah_chatt
One of my top requests to their team is to support rebasing (for squashing and
avoiding merge commits)

~~~
shankun
Thanks Micah, we just added it to the roadmap at
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/wiki/Roadmap](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/wiki/Roadmap).

------
mikestew
No modal/vim mode? (The Googles indicate "no".) I _want_ to love you, Visual
Studio Code, but that's a deal-breaker. Looks like the plug-in system is up,
so maybe it'll come down the road.

Though it's probably my color-blind eyes, but I couldn't find a stock dark
theme that worked for me (first time I've had that out-of-the-box problem).

So between not being able to read the text on the screen that well, and an
input model that doesn't fit well with what I'm used to, I guess I'll come
back in six months. :-)

EDIT: and no Java syntax highlighting? I understand that it's a beta/WIP, but
really? ObjC seems to work okay.

~~~
shankun
Thanks. VIM mode is high on our roadmap.

We do actually have Java syntax highlighting today, though we don't have
statement completion and other richer features for it yet.

~~~
mikestew
Hmm, odd; I pulled up a random Java source file and it was a plain, single
color. Not a biggie worth digging into because I don't see using VSC much in
it's current state (20-some year vi/vim user here), and I (thankfully <g>)
don't do much with Java. Thanks for hanging out and listening to our issues,
though. :-)

------
ogig
>TIME-SENSITIVE SOFTWARE. The software will stop running on 31/12/2016
(day/month/year). You will not receive any other notice. You may not be able
to access data used with the software when it stops running.

What does this mean. Should I expect a working VCS instead of this one in
2017?

Is not a condition I like in the terms of my main tool.

~~~
alexc05
I didn't see that, but maybe the "stop working" part could be commented out in
a branch.

------
bluejekyll
This is pretty amazing from the company that was trying to kill Linux just a
few years ago and is now adopting that mentality for developing and delivering
software.

While I don't want to be negative; this and other recent moves by MS, seem to
be an effort to lighten the overladen ship that is the MS super-tanker. Will
moves like this prevent them from sinking? Personally, I switched away from MS
products in 1996 and have never looked back, and this does make me wonder...

~~~
mixmastamyk
True, but the company is still schizophrenic, so I continue to be wary of
them. While there have been many positive steps like this one, the other side
of the company continues to double-down on the data collection and
relationship with spy agencies.

------
tapoxi
As an Atom user that's only dabbled with VS Code when it was announced, what
are its advantages? Last time I tried Code it seemed like a fork of Atom with
Microsoft branding.

~~~
afiedler
One of the biggest advantages that I know of is that VSC has a very good
NodeJS debugger for Javascript and Typescript[1]. Having the debugger
integrated into the editor is huge improvement over Node Inspector. Last time
I tried Atom's debuggers, they were not very good.

[1]:
[https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/editor/debugging](https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/editor/debugging)

~~~
shankun
VS Code's debugger has an open extension model that allows adding debuggers
for other languages. We have Node, Go, and Chrome debugging today, and are
planning on adding others.

~~~
igravious
Ruby please, general Ruby (& Rails) support!

------
skdd8
That's cool!

However, anyone read the privacy policy?

[https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/dn948229](https://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/dn948229)

------
devy
Unsurprisingly, Visual Studio Code is mostly (62% at the moment) written in
TypeScript!

~~~
farnsworth
And I'm pretty sure the JS in the repo is all build files and libraries - e.g.
the TS service is a huge chunk of built JS. The product is effectively 100%
TS.

~~~
joaomoreno
Dev here. Yup, pretty much everything is TypeScript.

------
tonyarkles
Pretty cool! I've been using it a bit on the days where I have to do stuff on
Windows, mostly for hacking on C++ code and playing with GL shaders (the code
is cross-platform with CMake, so I don't really need Visual Studio).

I've had a few ideas about little things to add to it, and having it open
source makes that a possibility!

~~~
yitchelle
What are your thoughts on VS Code against other IDE for C/C++ (ie eclipse,
code blocks)

~~~
tonyarkles
My thoughts on that are... atypical.

VS Code has a pretty simple auto-complete mechanism for C - pretty much, it
will auto-complete words that have been used before in the current file. That
works for me, because I generally write APIs that have simple interfaces with
a... I'm not sure how to describe it, parameter ordering that I expect.

If you're working with a bunch of libraries where function signature
completion would be useful, then maybe a more functional IDE is useful. OpenGL
is an example that comes to mind... I have no idea off the top of my head what
the parameter ordering for glTexSubImage2D is. Generally though, I personally
prefer the delay when occasionally having to look up an API over the delay
caused by using a heavy IDE. On non-Windows, I'm an emacs guy. I've tried
Emacs-win32 and it just feels like a UFO on Windows.

To answer your question, I personally do use VS Code on Windows, even when I'm
working with crazy APIs like OpenGL. It subjectively feels faster to me than
Visual Studio or Eclipse, although that might just be in my head.

~~~
yitchelle
Thanks for the follow up. I shall look it up.

The intellisense feature (or whatever the Eclipse folks has called it) on
Eclipse is pretty good if is able to resolve its indexing paths correctly.
This is not always possible.

I also want Eclipse to be a lot faster. I come from a vim background, and
Eclipse feels glacier.

------
guiomie
I've been using VSC for a few months now for side projects and I really like
it. I've ditched notpad++ for it without any regrets. I'm not a fan of using
my full blown VS2015 either for nodejs/web projects. Glad to see support for
nodejs debugging this will be useful.

------
giancarlostoro
The only thing I wish VS Code had is "Compiling" out of the box. I know you
guys want to make an amazing experience for each language, but one of my
favorite editors is Geany because no matter the language or platform when I
hit build / compile it usually just works. Hoping now that it's gone open
source we will see minor changes like compiling / building cross platform at
least. Other than that it's a great editor, definitely simple enough and
wonderful to work with.

~~~
WorldMaker
Have you looked at VS Code's Task Running [1] support yet? It takes a small
bit of config work up front and I've not used Geany so I'm not sure if it
directly compares, but I've certainly found it to be useful.

[1]
[https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/editor/tasks](https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/editor/tasks)

------
AngeloAnolin
I hope this move paves the way so that VSCode will now have the Code Collapse
feature which has been requested tremendously.

[http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/293070-visual-
studi...](http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/293070-visual-studio-
code/suggestions/7752321-add-code-folding-support)

~~~
shankun
Thanks. It's definitely high-up on our roadmap.

------
datashovel
What I find quite odd is Microsoft rarely seems to show up on front page of
HN, then all of a sudden in concert all of the top links on front page are
Microsoft related.

It's not that they're not doing good things to help fix their culture, but I
find it almost annoying. It seems almost impossible to me that all this
promotion is not coming from them directly..

~~~
farnsworth
There was a conference this morning. They announced a bunch of interesting
newsworthy things within an hour.

[https://channel9.msdn.com/](https://channel9.msdn.com/)

~~~
datashovel
Thanks for pointing that out. I do notice that the stories that do crop up to
the top generally have to do with Microsoft open sourcing software, so in that
sense the stories don't seem all that out of line with what I generally expect
to see on front page of HN. But being a developer who remembers old Microsoft
it's hard to accept them back into my life even if it is just a few links on a
forum :)

The conference does add clarity. I'm surprised I hadn't heard about it before
now.

EDIT: Just visited the channel9 live broadcast. "Scott Guthrie's Keynote"
showed less than 700 views. The other keynote I looked at had less than 150
views, and the final keynote less than 100 views. I say good for Microsoft on
all the changes they're making for the better, but the amount of promotion vs
the amount of perceived interest do not appear to align when it comes to
Microsoft and their work toward bringing developers into their ecosystem.

~~~
pbz
I could be wrong, but I believe that number is only for the views on the
recorded sessions. Probably most people saw it live.

~~~
datashovel
It looks like the stats may not have been accumulating earlier. I just saw
that the numbers are updated and the main keynote shows just over 6000 views
and the other two keynotes are hovering around 1000 views.

By contrast I was curious to see what Google I/O keynote stats show on
YouTube.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V-fIGMDsmE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V-fIGMDsmE)

It appears that graph starts from day one at over 800,000 views (not sure if
that number includes live broadcast stats).

~~~
guardian5x
I'm not sure what you trying to prove here. The Google I/O is more comparable
with Microsoft BUILD conference.

~~~
datashovel
Not trying to prove anything. Just reflecting on how apparently
inconsequential Microsoft has become. Or perhaps it's more about how
consequential everyone else has become.

------
ziahamza
The project has come a long way,since the early days of the Monaco code
editor. Really happy seeing it finally come to the open!! :D

------
MrBra
Want support for Ruby and/or Rails? Go cast your votes here
[http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-
studi...](http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-
studio-2015?query=ruby)

------
astral303
How does this compare to Brackets? [http://brackets.io](http://brackets.io)
Anyone has experience?

------
arlevi
I'm praying that a vim mode will be released for VS Code soon. Visual Studio's
VsVim is excellent, and a VSC plugin of equal capabilities would convince me
to adopt VS Code for typescript development. Fingers crossed!

~~~
saosebastiao
+1 for VsVim. The vim-ish plugin for eclipse is a joke in comparison.

------
MattSteelblade
Really happy to hear that. I've been using it over Sublime.

------
bdcravens
Met with a couple of folks from the SQL Server team at RubyConf. They really
just blended in - they weren't even wearing Microsoft shirts or anything. The
seemed genuinely concerned about the cross-platform story, and went so far as
recommending a "competing" product for SQL Server tooling on OSX.

------
gagege
They broadcasted the open-sourcing live on Channel 9. They sure know how to
get programming nerds excited. :)

------
spankalee
I wonder how VSC works with node APIs?

One thing I really dislike about Atom is it's complete reliance on and lack of
abstraction over the node APIs, making it nearly impossible to port to run
hosted (which really confuses me, as I'd think that Github would love to have
a great online editor integrated right into repos).

If VSC only uses async APIs, it might be easier to get running in a browser.

Also, Atom's security model is very weak. Extensions have direct access to
node APIs (as do iframes! but that's an Electron issue). Sandboxing extensions
would be a huge deal for me.

------
cheez
VSC is possibly the new Emacs and JavaScript is the new Lisp.

Eh, could be worse.

------
scscsc
For those who are, like me, ignorant: VS Code is a source code editor...

I find it funny that nowhere on the official page (code.visualstudio.com) does
it say that it's an editor.

~~~
kuschku
Well, because it is an editor with refactoring ability, debugger integration,
proper autocomplete and typechecking, linting, etc.

At that point it’s probably as much an IDE as NetBeans is an IDE. It’s not
nearly as powerful as normal VS, but still.

------
mrec
Slightly bizarre that the requirements[1] imply that it supports OS X and
Linux but not Windows 7. I understand that they're under the cosh to get
people to upgrade, but still.

[1]
[https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/supporting/requirements](https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/supporting/requirements)

~~~
Flott
It is weird indeed. And it work quite well on Windows 7.

------
darkhorn
Why they are doing this? I mean why they are open sourceing? They have open
sourced .NET and for example they have support for Cordova.

------
niedzielski
I didn't realize code completion / autocompletion / IntelliSense for
JavaScript NPM modules required TSD. I followed the steps in this guide[0] and
it seems to work fine.

[0]
[https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/runtimes/nodejs](https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/runtimes/nodejs)

------
Matthias247
As there seem to be some of the involved developers hanging around here:

Thank you and great job on this!

VS Code is from my perspective the most responsive web-based editor. The
extension story looks sane and well-designed (+1 for things like async
completions wich are e.g. missing in Sublime and pluggable debuggers!). And
getting this delivered as open source software is just great!

------
ConAntonakos
I love this new Microsoft.

~~~
paxcoder
"New Microsoft"? That's an overstatement.

------
SneakerXZ
How is the support for C#? Does it support debugging web apps on Mac OS X? Is
there any basic refactoring for it?

~~~
alexro
Not from MS, but a good IDE is MonoDevelop

~~~
SneakerXZ
I was more wondering about VSCode.

~~~
alexro
VSCode is not an IDE just yet

------
bigger_cheese
I usually use a minGW environment when I have to use a Windows box - which
gives me GDB, GCC, ld etc. I've found it can be really frustrating to set up
properly. I really miss Emacs. This sounds like it could be missing piece. How
is its support for C/C++ ?

~~~
jansanchez
Looks like only highlighting support. I would love to know if there are plans
to improve C++ support.

------
continuational
Feels like a nicely responsive and down-to-earth editor. It'd be great with a
color scheme that emphasized your own variables and fields. It's not that
helpful to draw attention to constants, keywords and arbitrary non-reserved
identifiers like `document`.

------
sebringj
Why did MS fork atom.io again? Why didn't they do Facebook-style and just add
modules that supported their stuff like how react ecosystem is now supported?
Atom was slow but is picking up speed now and would be nice if it was simply
aligned.

~~~
chokolad
It's not a fork of atom.io. It's completely independent project which started
as web browser based editor.
Electron([http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/)) was used to
convert that web based editor into a standalone application.

------
yy77
A good editor does not need to be open source to have a good eco-system based
on plugins (like sublime). The MIT license seems to be friendly who would fork
to make a more specific editor for some special language/purpose.

------
bpicolo
Does it support fuzzy matching filenames yet? That was one big missing feature
for me

~~~
criswell
Just updated and it's still not there. It's killing me as well.

~~~
bpicolo
Damn. We've seen a lot of new editors that mimic sublime text and then fail to
do some of the most baseline, important features that make it good. Atom
didn't have pane resizing for over a year (and frankly, it's just too damn
slow for a smooth editor experience).

I don't hate sublime. The plugin ecosystem is mature, and you're just writing
python when you do write it. Is it necessarily the easiest api or easiest to
test? Naw. But sublime gets most of the basics very right, and the rest is
reasonable enough.

------
vesrah
I like it, but the themes section of the marketplace should probably have
previews.

------
niceume
I just looked at Github, and most of the source is written by Typescript. I
wonder what kind of GUI framework they are using? This application is cross
platform. How do they make it??

~~~
nojvek
Node-WebKit now called nw I think. It's simply a web browser application
hosted in a desktop shell with some node services in the background.

~~~
niceume
Thanks nojvek. I didn't know Node-Webkit. It looks cool!

------
m90
The only feature that still keeps me from using it is that the debugger won't
work when the app to debug is running inside a docker container.

Does anyone know if this will be ever be possible?

------
joshfraser
I liked Visual Studio when I used it for a university mandated project years
ago. If Microsoft had open sourced this a decade ago, I might actually be
using it today.

~~~
ehaughee
Just FYI, this is not Visual Studio. This is Visual Studio __Code __which is
an Atom like simple text editor built with web technologies. Specifically it
uses Monaco, Microsoft 's online code editor and Electron, GitHub's cross
platform UI platform that was developed as part of Atom. Great text editor
IMHO, but not Visual Studio.

------
tasnimreza
Good to know! Microsoft moving towards OpenSource community, early i didn't
see much. I've been using it since 2009. They did massive improvements.

------
lab
Seems like an Atom fork. And the amount of people who are hardcore Linux user
but have yet to find a better IDE than vsc on this thread.

~~~
thewhitetulip
My good sir, this is way better than Atom, trust me!

~~~
krisdol
I don't see why I should

------
VOYD
Good, maybe now I can get code-folding.

------
forrestthewoods
How does this compare to Atom? I've not kept up with either very well. I still
just use Sublime.

------
thewhitetulip
Never thought I'd run Visual Studio on my linux machine!!! Thank you
Microsoft!

~~~
alexro
Not to nitpick, but VSCode is not the same as Visual Studio

~~~
thewhitetulip
Yes, it is visual studio code, technically it isn't visual studio but still.

------
jcdietrich
But does it have vi bindings?

~~~
narshe
It's coming.
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/wiki/Roadmap](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/wiki/Roadmap)

------
stevebmark
Visual Studio Code does not yet support JSX, nor properly supports ES6, so
it's currently unusable to modern Javascript devs. Which is a shame, because
it has a lot of potential! I'll be watching this closely to see when it
becomes usable in my workflow.

~~~
joaomoreno
Dev on the Code team here. Not true. Both JSX
([http://i.imgur.com/01pAAsl.png](http://i.imgur.com/01pAAsl.png) &
[http://i.imgur.com/mRhOx8M.png](http://i.imgur.com/mRhOx8M.png)) and ES6
([http://i.imgur.com/UOurihn.png](http://i.imgur.com/UOurihn.png)) are
supported in all their glory. Note that if you are editing an ES6 project, you
need to create a jsconfig.json file with at least these contents, in order to
let the language services know you are doing ES6:

    
    
      {
      	"compilerOptions": {
      		"target": "ES6"
      	}
      }

~~~
stevebmark
Do you just come out of the woodwork to blame users and then ignore their
requests for help?

~~~
mercer
I think it was terseness rather than rudeness. But of course I can't be 100%
sure.

------
ogezi
VS code is more or less just a 'pretty' text editor.

------
deathtrader666
My Python colleagues would still rather stay with PyCharm..

------
tkinom
Feel the Force, Open Source!!!

------
werny
after the update I can no longer format xml files using alt+shift+f

------
sabujp
was expecting msft open sourced the compiler, linker, msbuild, etc

~~~
ygra
[https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn](https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn)

[https://github.com/Microsoft/msbuild](https://github.com/Microsoft/msbuild)

------
BenJava
Interesting!!!

------
ravipatil123
Nice One

------
sgreeran
what about visual basic for dos?

------
tkinom
Welcome to the dark side.

Feel the power of the Empire.

Linux - I am your father!

:-)

~~~
njharman
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

~~~
ntw1103
[http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/](http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/)

~~~
ntw1103
Why negative votes for this? This is such a weird site. :(

------
aidenn0
Is it me, or is that a Macintosh screenshot of the github page?

~~~
forgottenpass
The target market for this product will either not care what platform the
screenshots of the cross platform tool are taken on, or they'll get a negative
impression if it is not OS X. Therefore, OS X.

------
orenbarzilai
Nice move MS. Too bad it ~10 years too late

------
jaruche
Who cares, VS Code is nothing more than a fancy text editor. Not and IDE.

~~~
tonyarkles
That's a plus in my books! I've tried all of the popular highly-rated IDEs and
keep coming back to emacs. VS Code is the first Windows editor that I've used
that I don't hate.

I actually feel quite conflicted. Right now, my favourite dev machine is my
Surface 3 non-pro. I use VS Code for local development, and SSH to a tmuxed
emacs session on the beefy Linux box at home. My whole life I've generally
hated Windows, but since Git for Windows includes bash, it's actually not a
bad environment. CMake can target the Visual Studio compiler too, so cross-
platform work is pretty smooth too.

------
usaphp
It's funny how on the intro video [1] on the Visual Studio Code homepage [2],
the presenter is using apple macbook right in front of the Microsoft logo in
the background :)

[1] - [http://imgur.com/Nc82DB5](http://imgur.com/Nc82DB5) [2] -
[https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

~~~
badloginagain
Apple devs using MS products is a big win for MS.

------
frik
The good: The Monaco editor component that Microsoft paid a lot of money is
now under MIT license. (bought the company from Switzerland)

The bad: they refactored it to TypeScript (from Javascript)

The ugly: the sole existence of TypeScript and some ES6 syntax is the monaco
editor project and Visual Studio Online and Visual Studio Code is a fork of
it.

~~~
tomp
Why is refactoring code from JavaScript to TypeScript a bad thing? Short of
using a better, but non-web-compatible language, I don't really see a better
option.

~~~
frik
Do you remember CoffeeScript?

~~~
eropple
I think reasonable people can probably agree that there is a difference in
kind between CoffeeScript and TypeScript. CoffeeScript was functionally
equivalent to JavaScript, whereas TypeScript has feature-level improvements
that are worth a developer's time. Sure, TypeScript is pushed by Microsoft.
It's also an excellent solution for large-scale systems, its adoption is
nontrivial, and Microsoft has a history of supporting its tools (Managed C++
aside, I suppose) in a way that can offer a promise of consistency on its own.

~~~
cballard
"was"? What happened to Coffeescript, is it dead now?

~~~
eropple
I don't mean to imply it's dead, but I think it's safe to say it's resting? I
haven't heard of new development being done in it in a while, and its time in
the spotlight certainly seems to be over.

------
tosseraccount
Don't a lot of advanced folks avoid reliance on "visual paint" style
programming?

Do folks like Linus and John Carmack crank up Eclipse and use wizards?

[ EDIT: I've obviously offended some Visual programming fans. I apologize. ]

~~~
sotojuan
Carmack now uses Dr Racket.

~~~
tosseraccount
Link?

~~~
ZenoArrow
I'm sure it's not the only language Carmack is using but...

[https://mobile.twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/577877590070...](https://mobile.twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/577877590070919168)

~~~
tosseraccount
I think you're right. MS Visual Racket will replace command line C for games
and operating systems.

